# Maker Heights, Cornwall.



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

A terrific weekend was enjoyed by (sadly) just three units - BillD, Spykal, and us. There was much cycling, walking, lounging, sheltering (from rain), chatting, and wining (between us, we very nearly finished off a bottle of "Sanatogen Tonic Wine"...!)

The weather varied from "glorious" to "treacherous", with everything in between! On balance, though, we probably had more sun than the other stuff. I must mention Sunday night, though - gale force winds obliged all of us to move our 'vans at 3am to the lee side of the building for shelter. We just couldn't sleep, because of the wind's battering. And then Monday morning was absolutely glorious - bright, warm sun with a clear blue sky, and those stunning views from Maker Heights. A coast path walk for us and then back home to Surrey (to eagerly read Pusser's holiday missive - brilliant!)

Thanks Bill & Ann, for being such a good, kind hosts, and Mike and Mel for being such good company.

As Arnie might have said "We'll be back" (or was it "Hasta la vista, Baby"???). And with a few more MHF friends next time?

Barry


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello 


Sorry we could not make it. We had to change our plans doing our holiday route in reverse to visit the Shepton mallet Show which we thought was next weekend. We will try & come next time though. May have the new van by then. Glad you all had a great time


Motorhomer.


----------



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

BarryandSue said:


> (between us, we very nearly finished off a bottle of "Sanatogen Tonic Wine"...!)


Well, that's just put me off going to any meets! You think I'm going to associate with a bunch of drunken reprobates?? :evil:

:wink:

:mrgreen:

ccasion5:

Talking of wind, how strong would it have to be to turn a motorhome over? I was getting seriously worried a couple of nights last week, but as I was right on the coast there was no-where to move to :confused2:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Oops! Forgot to mention that it was a SMALL bottle . . . ! :wink:

Sue was petrified last night, that the wind was going to blow us over. But in reality, it was rocking the van by just a couple of inches in each direction - not nearly enough to blow the plot over. I was concentrating VERY hard on each gust, both for it's strength and it's duration. Although it was a very strong wind, IMHO it wasn't anywhere near strong enough to lift over a motorhome. To do that it's got to be strong enough to push the body right over to the bump-stops, then to also lift a wheel, and still have sufficient gust to continue the push beyond the "fall-over" point. It was nowhere near that strength. (Mind you, there could have been a 'freak gust', but don't tell Sue!) One of our party just turned his 'van round, heading nose-into the wind direction - problem solved!

It's as well to err on the side of caution, though. Motorhomes aren't very good to live in on their side!

Nope, we weren't as close to death as Sue feared. It was just strong enough to keep me awake, despite all the wine . . . oo, er !!! 

Barry


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Ann and I enjoyed the company, thanks folks.
I was going to say that we slept in late today after our wild night and leave 'em guessing about the wild - but you've let the cat out of the bag Barry.
We hope that Maker's fame will spread and we see some more MHF'rs.
Cheers for now,
BillD


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Bill, we would like to stay for a couple of nights around 28/29th September. Will confirm nearer the date. Thanks. Rowley.


----------



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

BarryandSue said:


> To do that it's got to be strong enough to push the body right over to the bump-stops, then to also lift a wheel, and still have sufficient gust to continue the push beyond the "fall-over" point.


Thanks for putting my mind at rest, I won't worry so much in the future 



BarryandSue said:


> (Mind you, there could have been a 'freak gust', but don't tell Sue!)


 ale: Oh sh*t!!


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Ah flippin eck, i didn't know everyone was at Makers last weekend. We were evacuating from Cornwall due to accident damage and stayed near Liskeard? (spelling) for a night or two - was a bit gusty! - so we were only up the road. 

I don't check this site as often as I should now as I don't have a permanent internet connection ... will be prepared next time. I'll even add to the alcohol quota and bring a bottle of Morgans Spiced or two ... 

Leigh


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Wish I could have been there - however, my welcome would have probably been short lived with our marine loo still choc a bog.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

BillD said:


> Ann and I enjoyed the company, thanks folks.
> We hope that Maker's fame will spread and we see some more MHF'rs.
> Cheers for now,
> BillD


Hi BillD,Barry & Sue and all

We have just arrived home after an excellent 10 days in Cornwall. Thanks Bill & Ann for making us so welcome at Maker Heights on the first weekend of our holiday, it gave us a great start to our week away. We loved the place, the setting, the company, the surrounding countryside and villages.

Maker Heights and The Rame Peninsula, "The Forgotten Corner of Cornwall" , is a treat just waiting for all the other MHF forumers to go and experience....roll on the next "gathering" ( three is a gathering isn't it?).

The Sunday night gale had us a bit worried too, at about 3.30 am I was tossed out of bed...not as usual by a swift kick in the butt from the other half but by the wind rocking the van, so I thought it may be a good idea to turn the van round to face the wind. It was blowing ferociously and raining horizontally, I began to wonder how the others were getting on and thought about going over and suggesting that we move into the lee of the buildings, so I drew back the front curtains ready for the move only to find .......they had gone there already! We too manovered into a safe haven close to the main building and slept through the rest of the storm to wake to blue skies. I was really glad that the evening before we had loaded the bikes and had not put the silver screen on, before we went to bed, the move was completed without getting dressed or wet!

I don't know if I am alone in this, but when the weather is really awful and we can hear the rain lashing down on the roof and we are tucked up warm and safe in our van I get a sort of inner feeling of "primitive wellbeing"...it must be a left over from when we all lived in caves.

Mike


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

We be going to Plymouth in the half term week, if n i can sweet talk hubby we might come and take a look. Hey Denise where did you get that little white face? And Hi Wurz, miss ya!!!


----------

